# Komfort 21 help me



## Doggy949 (Mar 17, 2021)

I have inherited a 21’ Komfort travel trailer
I don’t know anything about trailers and have several questions 
1. How do I determine what model/year I have?
2. Where can I find a Manuel?

the electric 110ac/ 12dc system seems to be taken apart. I have some electric experience and able to fix most anything. I have set up the 110 and working on the 12dc.
3. How does the converter fit in? Do I need a converter if I’m using a battery charger/ maintainer? 
4. The refrigerator uses propane and 110? 
5. how do I determine my black water capacity?
Thanks for your guidence.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2021)

Doggy949 said:


> I have inherited a 21’ Komfort travel trailer
> I don’t know anything about trailers and have several questions
> 1. How do I determine what model/year I have?
> May have a stamp on the tongue or in one of the cabnits
> ...


maybe someone with the same can help.  Other than that you can fill with 5gal bucket clean water to get idea.
Good luck


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2021)

C Nash said:


> maybe someone with the same can help.  Other than that you can fill with 5gal bucket clean water to get idea.
> Good luck


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 18, 2021)

On my travel trailer there was a silver sticker on the door jam with many of the details you are looking for.  Look in that area and in the exterior and interior storage spaces for that sticker on your trailer.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Doggy949 (Mar 26, 2021)

I still can’t find any info on the trailer.  I really could use some fridge help too


----------

